# FlipCard OBS overlay



## cgc_dan (Mar 13, 2021)

cgc_dan submitted a new resource:

FlipCard OBS overlay - A browser based (running from local file) source overlay showing an FlipCard  with editable content



> View attachment 68836
> I collaborate with webcam performers so, most of my works are related to their niche and activity.
> 
> This is a browser based OBS overlay running from local file (source)
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

